# Alford's Greek New Testament



## uberkermit (Feb 24, 2008)

For a number of years now I have been desiring to obtain a copy of Henry Alford's Greek New Testament in Four (5) volumes. It seems that the only option is to buy a used set, since it is out of print. A complete set seems to run quite high, price wise, and it is not uncommon to see an antique set go for $600. At any rate, I am not afraid to put together an 'eclectic' set, as it would appear to be the cheapest way to get it. 

As to the reason for this post, I am looking for opinions regarding the quality of the 70's reprint done by Guardian Press, Grand Rapids. I have a notion that perhaps Guardian was an arm of Baker books; perhaps someone here can verify this? Anyway, do any of you own the Guardian Press paperback version? If so, what is the quality like? Has it been abridged at all? Any significant revisions? I cannot imagine the volumes being shortened - they could really only truncate Alford's comments, which would defeat the purpose of the books in the first place! In short, would you recommend the Guardian Press edition? It would seem that it is the most prevalent edition, for the cheapest prices, and so if it is decent, I will try to obtain them.


----------

